# sable?



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

so i have two sable girls now, and just coming to decide what to breed them to now, what can i put them to, to avoid agouti?? I have argente, champagne, choc and agouti broken..... now i'm presuming agouti and/or argente wont be the answer!!

vi xx


----------

